# 1/4" shank 5/16" spiral upcut bit?



## lap4524 (Jul 5, 2011)

New member 1st post. I'm looking for a 1/4" shank 5/16" spiral upcut bit for use on a Dewalt 611. Will be for cutting mortises on the Mortise Pal so the bit would have to be long. I have all the 1/2" shank stuff but really like using the smaller Dewalt router. 

Thanks
Lane


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I've never seen a 1/4" shank spiral bit with a cutting diameter larger than the shank.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

If you are looking for a solid carbide spiral bit, there are no such things; there is something about how the diameter of the cutting flutes cannot be larger than the diameter of the shank. On the other hand you might find a shear cut straight carbide coated bit, you might find one somewhere.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Lane

They don't make one BUT I don't see the big deal with using a 1/4" bit and just readjust the jig to put the 5/16" wide slot in place, the Pal will let you do that easy..or just use a shim to get the off set you want.

========



lap4524 said:


> New member 1st post. I'm looking for a 1/4" shank 5/16" spiral upcut bit for use on a Dewalt 611. Will be for cutting mortises on the Mortise Pal so the bit would have to be long. I have all the 1/2" shank stuff but really like using the smaller Dewalt router.
> 
> Thanks
> Lane


----------

